# 100 or 150 grain pyrodex



## NiceShot (Sep 11, 2007)

What is everybody's recommendation. When using 50 grain pyrodex pellets, is two or three better? I have shot both in my TC Omega and don't see a huge difference. Maybe at extended ranges??


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Personally, I don't like the pellets. I do know that a 100 gr. charge of loose powder is equivelent to a 150 gr. charge of pellets.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I would go with 2 pellets. or 80 grains of loose powder. I just like the pellets because I dont have to worry about spilling any powder when im reloading. I heard if you use over 100 grains the excess powder doesnt burn, it just flies out the end of your barrel.


----------



## NiceShot (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Lehi.


----------



## Extex (Sep 11, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> Personally, I don't like the pellets. I do know that a 100 gr. charge of loose powder is equivelent to a 150 gr. charge of pellets.


Where did that info come from? I'm sorry but 100 grs of ls pyrodex is NOT equal to 3 - 50 grain pyrodex pellets.

Straight out of the TC manual - the ballistics of comparing ls 100 gr loads of pyrodex vs 2 50 gr pellets is that the pellets are faster - have a higher muzzel velocity. 100 gr ls to 100 gr pellet loads are not even equal.

If you do not have a chrono and want to find your best load set up to shoot at 200 yds with your best 100 yd load combo at 4'x4' pieces of cardboard with a large strip of duct tape on the top edge - something you can see and line up easily with a 1x scope or open sites, the best option is to put a 3x9 scope on your gun to find a load with but some folks don't have an extra scope laying around - start burning powder and you will find your best load. Some bullets do not fly well from 100 yd to 200 yds - you will find out real quick internet and paper accuracy and actual accuracy with a muzzeloader are two different things. At the least you will learn your gun and its capabilities - all ml are not equal either. BP, 777, Pyro., APP -Powders are not equal to each other either - read the labels :wink:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

My Encore shots 100 grains with a TC sabot a little better at 100 yards but the 150 grain loads shot a whole lot flatter, but the groups open up a little and it produces a little more recoil. My advise is to try several load combos out and see what you gun likes.


----------



## ClintW (Sep 15, 2007)

I use 100 grain for my Knight. I tried 150 afew years ago to give it a little more pep on the muzzle elk and blew the shot. It changes the placement. I've just stuck with the 100 grain and its be great. 
Pratice with the different combo and find what you like and stick with it.


----------



## ol'mosshorns (Sep 17, 2007)

"Its better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it" (Go 150!)


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Kirk, go with 2 pellets. It will save you some money, and your gun will do just fine.


----------

